
Dabble DB shuts down on May 18, 2011 - tl
http://www.dabbledb.com/
======
aaronblohowiak
It would be better for startups in general if it was customary to open-source
your solution if you shut down.

~~~
warrenwilkinson
I can see how it would be better for you. How would this be better for the
startups?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Good for the startup community by reducing early-adopter fear of startups
going under.

~~~
stoney
But possibly bad for the community in that it pretty much removes the
possibility of getting bought by a company that wants your talent/customer
base more than they want your product.

~~~
DennisP
If they don't want the product, why would they care whether it gets
opensourced?

Unless they're just removing a competitor, but if that's the case they could
always violate the custom.

------
mikedouglas
#dickbar, the API/client controversy, and shutting down DabbleDB. Not sure if
I've seen one company burn through as much goodwill in one week as Twitter
just did.

~~~
tptacek
The Dabble people themselves practically announced that they'd be doing this a
year ago. They said they'd give notice. They gave notice. What do you want
from them?

~~~
Alex3917
Exactly, you haven't even been able to make a new database for a year now and
it takes about 30 seconds to export your data to excel. I really don't see
what the big deal is here.

------
geuis
Can someone do a tldr of why Dabble is shutting down?

~~~
warrenwilkinson
They were acquired by Twitter about a year ago. DabbleDB's been in export-only
mode for the paste year.

~~~
encoderer
Your ironic typos really cut me up!!

~~~
tjpick
copy that.

------
mburney
I get the feeling that dabble DB never truly solved the "excel being used as
database" problem and that is why they didn't last.

I still think spreadsheets work really well for storing data (if you don't
have time/money to imnplement a RDMS), plus now with google docs and dropbox
there are enough ways to sync the data with other users.

~~~
petethomas
EditGrid is still around and free and unlike Google Spreadsheet's broken
importXML function (see: <http://goo.gl/fWYDi>) it has a web_xpath function
that mostly works.

Also worth noting DabbleDB is one of the (few?) relatively well-known projects
implemented in Squeak/Seaside as discussed here:
[http://www.jarober.com/blog/blogView?showComments=true&t...](http://www.jarober.com/blog/blogView?showComments=true&title=DabbleDB+Acquired+by+Twitter&entry=3453629693)

~~~
s-phi-nl
I am very glad they got Seaside out before the sale: it has really helped to
revitalize Smalltalk.

~~~
hboon
Seaside was pre-DabbleDB as far as I can tell from following the framework
when it was in it's youth.

------
dools
If the dabble guys are lurking here can you ping me? I was always really
interested in the technology and how it could work with <http://decalcms.com/>

I've also emailed that support@ email address but not sure if that's just for
customers or what ...

------
nikcub
what are the good alternatives? I haven't been keeping up with this space.

I last used WizeHive which was ok-ish

~~~
bgriggs1
We've got one cooking at <http://www.appnowgo.com>. We'll be in open-beta very
soon.

